# Harley davidson Ariens



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Is this cool or what.now it just needs a v-twin....just the sound of a Harley idling,makes me want to buy one


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am surprised GENO did not do that to his.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Great! just what I need is 'another' adds-on! Guess I better git-it-done. (not really).. But got to admit quite cool.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

That's great ... if the headlight works


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Is that yours? If so, counsel for H-D will be contacting you shortly to discuss your payment options for the use of their logos.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Needs some kind of frame mounted to it, with a springer seat on it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Needs some kind of frame mounted to it, with a springer seat on it.


Normex has the plans for that!


----------



## Zim (Feb 4, 2015)

That's some nice work! I have an HD for sale if anyone is interested in using the parts for their blower. ?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

This might need a chain on the back tire.

Harley Davidson Motorcycle Snowplow Picture Funny | Harley Bike Gear


----------

